
Buddhabrot Fractal in Canvas / CoffeeScript (with annotated source) - shawndumas
http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/buddhabrot/buddhabrot.html#
======
shawndumas
annotated source link:
[http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/buddhabrot/docs/buddh...](http://jashkenas.s3.amazonaws.com/misc/buddhabrot/docs/buddhabrot.html)

